
Show HN: Git-remote-s3 – push and pull Git repos to/from s3, encrypted using GPG - bgahagan
https://github.com/bgahagan/git-remote-s3
======
maximente
i have been using keybase's encrypted git repos and it has been great. highly
recommended as a possible alternative to this.

[https://keybase.io/blog/encrypted-git-for-
everyone](https://keybase.io/blog/encrypted-git-for-everyone)

~~~
snagglegaggle
I have failed at understanding how to set this up. How do I use it while
installing the bare minimum amount of keybase? Why is it necessary to use
their website with keybase git? Can't I use the cryptography without their key
exchange?

I got a bad feeling trying to use the app last time.

~~~
dfischer
All you have to do is install Keybase, then when you load the app you click
"git" in the menunav and create a repository for yourself or a team. It's
easy. :)

~~~
snagglegaggle
The trick is, apparently, doing it without sending anything to Keybase

~~~
dfischer
I guess it’s somewhat possible if someone did the effort to Port their server
code?

------
scrollaway
Very cool project! But be wary using something like this on large repos with
lots of objects, S3 PUT pricing is obscene and you may end up with a
surprising bill...

